# $50.00 Best Buy Gift Card With Tivo Bolt Purchase



## molimelight (Jan 29, 2016)

Wasn't sure if it was OK to post this kind of thing here. I don't work for BB, just found out about this deal tonight when I bought my Bolt so I thought I'd pass it on. When you buy a Tivo Bolt 500 GB for $299 at Best Buy you get a $50 BB Gift Card with no expiration on it. I don't know how long they are running it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

molimelight said:


> Wasn't sure if it was OK to post this kind of thing here. I don't work for BB, just found out about this deal tonight when I bought my Bolt so I thought I'd pass it on. When you buy a Tivo Bolt 500 GB for $299 at Best Buy you get a $50 BB Gift Card with no expiration on it. I don't know how long they are running it.


This is the third or fourth time they've had this sale over the last six weeks or so. My last Bolt I price matched Amazon to $285 and also got the $50 gift card and $14.25 back in reward zone dollars. Taking price essentially down to around $221.


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

I got that $50 certificate with my 1TB Bolt from them, too. Of course, it was the last TiVo Bolt in the store. And, when my wife asked where they were (none on display), they didn't even know what a TiVo was. They had to search for it and dig it out of where they had squirreled it.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

DaveLessnau said:


> I got that $50 certificate with my 1TB Bolt from them, too. Of course, it was the last TiVo Bolt in the store. And, when my wife asked where they were (none on display), they didn't even know what a TiVo was. They had to search for it and dig it out of where they had squirreled it.


The Best Buy near me had only a couple in stock, but the person I talked to at least knew what it was and where it was.

Frys only had 1 of the 1000GB in stock, but our local Frys has a huge inventory problem. I don't even know why I bother going there for things because over half the time whatever I'm going there for is out of stock.


----------



## molimelight (Jan 29, 2016)

DaveLessnau said:


> I got that $50 certificate with my 1TB Bolt from them, too. Of course, it was the last TiVo Bolt in the store. And, when my wife asked where they were (none on display), they didn't even know what a TiVo was. They had to search for it and dig it out of where they had squirreled it.


Same here. I first asked if they had one hooked up so I could see how they had the TA hooked up and the guys says, "No, that would cost them $15 a month, no way is BB going to do that." When I asked where they were he said he wasn't sure and went off into the store, brought one back and handed it to me. The box looked pretty banged up so I asked him where they were and he led me to an end cap on an aisle that wasn't even close to the video stuff and there was one other one there, no 1TB models. It didn't look as banged up so I grabbed it. Somehow I don't think it's a priority for Best Buy.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

GoodSpike said:


> but our local Frys has a huge inventory problem. I don't even know why I bother going there for things because over half the time whatever I'm going there for is out of stock.


That is one of the reasons I buy at Frys on Sunday morning as soon as they open. Traffic is light and there is no one around. I check their website before I leave and say "I just checked" and "I drove all this way" when they say they have none, they thrash around a bit but then find it. I've figured the salesmen was trying to point me towards something where they'd make more money. Frys is also farther away than BestBuy so my shopping at Frys is pretty infrequent.


----------

